
Ask HN: Popular books that stand up to scrutiny? - yathern
There was a recent thread on HN that got my attention - &quot;what were the best books you read in th last decade&quot;. I decided that in 2020 I should read a handful of these.<p>I just finished my first one - &quot;Why We Sleep&quot;. I thought it was very good - informative but accessible. Not a ton of self-help drivel. The action item from it is mostly just to be cognizant of your sleep schedule and don&#x27;t take it for granted.<p>My next book was going to be Thinking Fast and Slow.<p>However, before I started my next book, I revisited that thread to see what else I should read. Lo and behold - both these books received lots of criticism that I was unaware. Replication problems and manipulated data. The tide had turned and these books were now spurned.<p>What are some similar books (not entirely dumbed down pop psychology I guess) that hold up to scrutiny? Are there any? Or is book bound to have errors that some people will criticize them for?
======
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
The courage to be disliked - ichiro kisimi

